# Look at what I drug home...'72 Bavaria



## bimmerboyz (Jun 13, 2007)

Pulled this sucker out of a barn today! It's totally complete just needing restoration. This should be fun for the next few years! I only paid $500 from the second owner.


----------



## zcostilla (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice find!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

cool nice ride good luck with that should be a good project!

ps. keep it stock please


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> cool nice ride good luck with that should be a good project!
> 
> ps. keep it stock please


Nah man put some 20's on that shi, yo! :bling:


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like My 1st Bav.. Green and Tan.. It was wiped out by a van. I now have a Blue one.

You need to check out the seniorsix.org there is a group that is dedicated to the 4 door 2800s and Bavarias.
They also have a Yahoo group and a Mailing list. A great place to find parts and Info.

Also Mesa performance in Cali has parts.. new and used.

enjoy your new project they are great riding fun cars.


----------



## CSBM5 (Mar 10, 2004)

That's a 1971 Bavaria you have (at least the rear end/taillights are 1971 model stuff). I would love to find a Bavaria again, but I can't fathom the process of restoration having already done it once on my old one all through the 1980's. I never should have sold that car (bought it from my father back in 1980, he was original owner) as it was almost perfect when I stupidly sold it in 1994, and the new owner left gave up on it and left it in a field after 10 years or so...found it, and it's all rotted now.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

nice find thats awesome!!!


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh yea. Alot of the 5 series parts will work on the car. Rims.. suspension etc..

Also there is a 75 3.0 4 door at a junkyard here in FL.. if there are any parts you are missing.


----------

